# Triple H's distaste for water: When did it begin?



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

He had a bottle of Italian water one day in his dressing room, but didn't realise til he got to the ring. He had to incorporate it somehow. After the match he had the shits until Smackdown (it was a pre-brand-split thing).


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I don't recall a storyline as to why he started spitting water.

Pretty sure he used to make the D-X chop whilst spitting water, to make it look like... Then he changed his entrance and kept spitting water for the lulz.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Pretty sure he used to make the D-X chop whilst spitting water, to make it look like... Then he changed his entrance and kept spitting water for the lulz.


Aha, nice. Any videos about?


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

idk but hes not very eco friendly. imagine how many gallons of water he has wasted? its shocking really


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

one day triple H will find the true water he loves and when that day comes he'll retire at random


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Smoogle said:


> one day triple H will find the true water he loves and when that day comes he'll retire at random












Delish.


----------



## Three_I's (Feb 8, 2011)

HHH's distaste for water must've grown considerably in the last year, because his return Monday night he didn't even bother spraying it out. Instead, he just simply squirted it onto the ground with a little dribble. It was a little awkward to see.


----------



## Datrojan (Feb 23, 2011)

HHH vs a bottle of water at WM28. Book it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh good I'm not the only one that's always found that kinda gross.

Though I wouldn't mind seeing CM Punk do a parody by spitting out Diet Soda. He's already done the Viper Coil why not.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Seeing that picture reminded me of Volvic this very simple fact. A bottle of Volvic water has more calories than a krispy kreme donut


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

He was doing that since his DX days if I recall. He carries the water bottle to soak the hell out his hair, too. I sometimes wonder how the hell he never slips.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I would love to see some of his water go down the wrong pipe and he breaks into a coughing fit. Preferably on the ring apron when the spotlight shines on him. :lmao

But really, I am pretty sure it all started around 1999 when he really took on the whole "Game" aspect to his character and got his main event push. He stopped wearing the long tights and started sporting the trunks. He also started wetting his hair with the water bottle, when before he just left it dry.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Wade Barrett gave him a bottle of delicious Fiji water. He realized the difference.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

NoLeafClover said:


> I would love to see some of his water go down the wrong pipe and he breaks into a coughing fit. Preferably on the ring apron when the spotlight shines on him. :lmao


That would be hilarious.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

He used the water to wet his hair and was actually spitting it *at* the fans in the beginning around 1999. Then he noticed that people were actually starting to mark out for it a bit, so he turned it into the whole little routine thing and it has just evolved from there. I remember hearing that in an interview some time. Something so silly yet so awesome at the same time lol.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

^ I read this exact thing a few yrs ago.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

He's a member of the Harkonnen dynastic family, and uses it as a boast over Dunemen's water poverty.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Started in 1999. Someone probably pissed in his water. When I was a kid and me and my friends would wrestle, I'd always do the Triple H water spit too. I was pretty damn good at it also.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

scrilla said:


> When I was a kid and me and my friends would wrestle, I'd always do the Triple H water spit too. I was pretty damn good at it also.


----------



## nickglovermusic (Dec 28, 2010)

He was at the supermarket drinking a bottle of water when the cashier told him his visa was denied. The rest is history


----------



## Juan Cena (Jan 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried to re-enact it? i used to find it quite difficult to do to the same effect!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Datrojan said:


> HHH vs a bottle of water at WM28. Book it.




Bottle of water has more charisma than half of the current roster.


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

Juan Cena said:


> Has anyone tried to re-enact it? i used to find it quite difficult to do to the same effect!


hha bro i tried like hundreds of times to do it..its fuckin hard idk how he does it


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

vG-MONEYv said:


> hha bro i tried like hundreds of times to do it..its fuckin hard idk how he does it




yeah, you'd be surprised how hard it is to spit water like HHH....for real, it takes skillz.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> yeah, you'd be surprised how hard it is to spit water like HHH....for real, it takes skillz.


It's all in the use of motion in the tongue, Stephanie knows.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

haha i've always wanted to succeed in spitting it like that, never works though


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> haha i've always wanted to succeed in spitting it like that, never works though


You're more about the swallowing, we get it.


----------



## Juan Cena (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe he really is just taking a drink but sign guy has a funny slogan and h cant help it.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

lol, this thread is full of win.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Juan Cena said:


> Has anyone tried to re-enact it? i used to find it quite difficult to do to the same effect!


That big cloud of water isn't from his spit. It's actually a well-timed pyro effect.


----------



## fourmbegginer (Dec 2, 2010)

radiatedrich said:


> That big cloud of water isn't from his spit. It's actually a well-timed pyro effect.


he fooled me


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

vG-MONEYv said:


> hha bro i tried like hundreds of times to do it..its fuckin hard *idk how he does it*


1.20 - "I don't know how the hell he does that!" :lmao :lmao






It's clearly a skill lol.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Samee said:


> Delish.


LOL :lmao agreed , but i think this goes way back to the Stephanie/hhh Era, i dont know why im sure it started in a raw episode and i became curious my self, i guess because he was the game and had to carry a sports bottle ? the fuck do i know really fpalm


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

I think he has the same reasons as cereal guy: http://memebase.com/category/cereal-guy-2/


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I wonder if Steph gets off to it.


----------



## John Cena 07 (Feb 4, 2008)

daryl74 said:


> yeah, you'd be surprised how hard it is to spit water like HHH....for real, it takes skillz.


I feel pretty good then cause I mastered it, took a lot of practice tho.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I read somewhere that he always carried water to the ring to wet his hair immediately prior to the match, and to get heat he'd spit it on the fans. Eventually it turned into the explosively awesome thing it is.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

IIRC legend has it that Triple H brought a bottle of mineral water out of the ring one night and spat it out in disgust and the rest is history.

- Vic


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Probably realize water was pure and innocent and he was like "blech. I want to continue burying tag teams and being an asshole, the best I know I could be". he then started it as a ritual to help build his assholeness (not sure if that's a real word but it fits) from here on out.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have it down too. The key seems to be realizing that you should be making a raspberry noise with only your tightly pursed lips and no tongue. If Trips' music were ever to unexpectedly cut at the right time, it would be extremely funny to hear what he must have to do to get that perfect water cloud.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Learn to breath fire and you'll be able to do it.

Also both :lmao and fpalm at this thread.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

While he may have started using a water bottle in 1999, he in fact used a cup of water in 1998


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

vG-MONEYv said:


> hha bro i tried like hundreds of times to do it..its fuckin hard idk how he does it


You don't spit it, you just kind of blow it. Make a face like you're taking a really hard crap and then force water and air out through your lips and it will make a fine mist. Save a little bit after the initial spray and then just exhale really hard to get the second little spray like he does.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Lmao, this topic is gold!


----------



## AlbertWesker (Feb 13, 2011)

nickglovermusic said:


> He was at the supermarket drinking a bottle of water when the cashier told him his visa was denied. The rest is history


I lol'ed


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

I think i've seen the water-spitting-thing in ECW before Triple H ever did it. Like many stuff ECW has been copied by WWE in the Attitude Era


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

radiatedrich said:


> That big cloud of water isn't from his spit. It's actually a well-timed pyro effect.


So in the middle of the apron, where there are no pyro dispensers, dispenses a rising pyro effect to look like mist, which is totally invisible until it's above the water?

On the other hand, you might have been being sarcastic.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Samee said:


> Delish.


Lemon and lime flavour is much better (especially during hangovers).


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Slimm Doc said:


> Lemon and lime flavour is much better (especially during hangovers).


Fuck lemon and lime.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Samee said:


> Fuck lemon and lime.


Take that back! Lemon and lime flavour is the future of all water based beverages, you know it, I know it, everybody knows it. :flip


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

I wanna say it was a DX thing. Road Dogg used to spit water into the air in 2000 during his entrance whilst doing crotch chops.

So my guess is he started doing it in 2000, or late 99 at a push?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Slimm Doc said:


> Take that back! Lemon and lime flavour is the future of all water based beverages, you know it, I know it, everybody knows it. :flip


Yeah but everyone wishes their bellend would taste like strawberries, not lemon and lime. That, THAT is what truly matters.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

It's that second spit spray that gets me. How does he keep so much water in his mouth while it's open? :cussin:


----------



## ADAMRKO (Dec 7, 2006)

The real question is, if Triple H was gay does he spit or swallow?


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Datrojan said:


> HHH vs a bottle of water at WM28. Book it.


MOTY!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ADAMRKO said:


> The real question is, if Triple H was gay does he spit or swallow?


Clearly he spits lol.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Clearly he spits lol.


Yeah, he's no Hiplop.


----------



## WenchMan (Feb 17, 2011)

Its not a distaste for water....

He just likes to share


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Juan Cena said:


> Has anyone tried to re-enact it? i used to find it quite difficult to do to the same effect!





vG-MONEYv said:


> hha bro i tried like hundreds of times to do it..its fuckin hard idk how he does it


all you have to do i do it in front of a misty light, or in the cold weather outside. You know when it's so cold that you can see your breath? , just take like a milliliter of water and spray it out your mouth and you'll get the same effect! its just cuz trips has those BRIGHT BRIGHT lights on him in the dark that it works!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

This entire thread is the questions about this topic that we've wanted to ask for 12 years.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

one day, triple H was watching the waterboy. now, beforehand he was a big gatorade guy. so when he was watching waterboy and the big gaaaaatttooorrrraaadddeeee scene came up, triple h was amazed that water could get someone that pumped up and hit someone so hard like that, he thought it would help him win and rise up in the company... so one day he brought a bottle of water to the ring with him. he was hoping to drink it and be THAT PUMPED UP so he could defeat his opponent. the problem was, when he drank it, he hated the taste and spit it out...but he realized that the fans loved it! so, he kept doing it. he does it for the fans! oh what sacrifices triple h makes! god bless him!


----------



## Datrojan (Feb 23, 2011)

layeth87smack said:


> *all you have to do i do it in front of a misty light, or in the cold weather outside. You know when it's so cold that you can see your breath? , just take like a milliliter of water and spray it out your mouth and you'll get the same effect! *its just cuz trips has those BRIGHT BRIGHT lights on him in the dark that it works!


 
I would not openly admit to knowing that. lol

Just messing with ya.
:lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's a tragic tale of proctology and the real reason he's Triple H.

Triple H didn't originally stand for "Hunter Hearst Helmsley". It originally stood for "Hard Hurting Hemmorhoid". It was just after he debuted in WCW as "Terror Rizen". After getting knocked on his ass, he discovered a new kind of "roid rage"..that of the Hemmorhoid sufferer. 

His proctologist recommended that the hemmorhoids were a direct result of having a spastic colon and ordered Triple H to undergo a colonoscopy. This is where water is inserted into the anus and thus cleans you out so that a camera can probe inside. In normal colonoscopies, you're put to sleep beforehand, but due to Triple H's steady use of steroids, painkillers, etc. he had developed an immunity to normal anasthesia. The result was that he woke up in the middle of the colonoscopy and was scarred by the water insertion. He resolved to spit water in public in order to show his disdain for it.

The whole experience is why he always looks like an enraged Golden Retriever, even if he's being "comic" In Degeneration X. It's also why he saunters to the ring looking like he's got a roll of quarters between his buttcheeks and doesn't want to unclench them. Keeping the quarters means he gets to decide whose career he can end next due to being married to the boss's daughter. Thus, the reason for his other nickname, The "Game", is the quarter contest.

but I could be wrong...lol


----------

